# Internet Zugang uebers Handy



## son gohan (17. November 2007)

Hallo an jeden,

ich suche eine Moeglichkeit ins Internet zu gelangen.

Ein normalen Hausanschluss kan ich aus vielen verschiedenen Gruenden leider nicht mieten.

Ich ueberlege ob es vielleicht ueber ein Handy Flatrateangebot gehen koennte, da koennte ich zur Zeit auch etwas auf Schnelligkeit verzichten in der Datenverbindung verzichten, es sollte nur zumindest aus ganz Eurpao erreichbar sein.

Jemand erzaehlte mir mal das er mit seinem Handy am Laptop angeschlossen eine Verbindung zum Internet bekommt und das auch noch zum Festpreis, also mein ist zur Zeit ein Motorolla Razar V 3. ?

Danke fuer jeden Ratschlag, Haendler selbst haben ja immer das beste Angebot


----------



## PC Heini (17. November 2007)

Also; Hab mich letzthin auch mal im Netz über Handyinternet schlau gemacht. Was ich da so sah, war gar nicht schön. Abrechnung per Minute zu einem horrenten Preis. Dazu kommt noch ne lahme Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit. Ich lasses sein. Idee ist ja gut, aber eben, die Kosten. Frag mal den Jemand, wo er diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Und zu welchen Bedingungen.


----------



## son gohan (18. November 2007)

Hallo, ich mir wurde bisher dieses Angebot empfohlen http://www.moobicent.de/


----------



## PC Heini (18. November 2007)

Hab mir den Link angesehen. Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Lass Dir mal so ein Vertrag zukommen und lese den aber mit der Lupe durch. Irgend was stört mich, kann aber nicht sagen was es ist.
Wenn Du den Vertrag dennoch abschliesst, lass uns doch bitte Deine Erfahrungen zukommen.


----------



## son gohan (20. November 2007)

Ich bin am ueberlegen da ich jetzt in Belgien wohne ueber begacom ein Vertrag zu machen, hier kann ich fuer 50 Euro im Monat 2 GB Flatrate bekommen, das ist leider nur so hier in Belgien alles mit Volumentarifen.Der Empfang gilt aber leider auch nur innerhalb Belgiens, naja und 2 GB Volumen ist ja sicher sowieso fuer niemand interessant aus Deutschland. Da wuerde es mich mal andersrum interissieren ob ich nicht ein Vertrag mit ein deutschen Anbieter machen koennte und das ganze dann in Belgien nutze.
Ach ja bei der Option von der Belgacom kann ich jeden Monat kuendigen sagen die also zum testen eigentlich geeignet, aber Internet ist hier generell noch teuerer als in Deutschland.


----------

